#  ,  ,   >  UPS Delta N series

## UN7RX

,   Delta, 2. GES202N200035. 
   ,  ,     I/TEST,    ()  ,     ,   ,       ,    ,      . 

   ,    ,      ,   ,    .  

    ,     -         . , ,  ,       ,           ,     230.       . 
   ,          ,   .  

     UPS-?  ,      .

----------

